# auto body repair jobs in dubai?



## pudsy11 (Nov 7, 2013)

Hi, I am currently looking at moving to Dubai. I am in the auto body repair industry.
I would like to find a body shop supervisor/ manager job as I have heard the trade is lacking quality in Dubai.
I have applied to various bodyshop online with not much response. Im a highly qualified auto panel beater and would like to know if anyone knows of any main dealer auto repair centres in Dubai?
or how to go about getin into this trade over there?
im a newbie on this site so sorry if these sort of questions get asked a lot?


----------

